# How To Panhandle



## crewdawg52 (Jan 4, 2008)

Jose and Carlos are panhandlers...

They panhandle on different areas of town. Carlos panhandles just as long as
Jose but only collects 2 to 3 dollars every day. Jose brings home a suitcase
FULL of $10 bills, drives a Mercedes, lives in a mortgage free house and has
a lot of money to spend.

Carlos says to Jose "I work just as long and hard as you do but how do you
bring home a suitcase full of $10 bills every day"?
 Jose says, .... "Look at your sign, what does it say'?
Carlos sign reads 'I have no work, a wife and 6 kids to support".

Jose says " No wonder you only get $2-3 dollars".
Carlos says... 'So what does your sign say"?
Jose shows Carlos his sign...... It reads,



"I only need another $10.00 to move back to Mexico ".


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL!! You owe me a new screen!


----------



## badss (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL good one Crewd....LMAO


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, that sounds about right! Good one


----------



## walking dude (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL>OLOL><OLOLOL<>OL

good one.........


----------



## smokewatcher (Jan 5, 2008)

Ah hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## kookie (Jan 5, 2008)

LMAO. Thats awasome.

Kookie


----------

